# You've gotta see this CraigsList add ....



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

it is a must see.
http://muskegon.craigslist.org/spo/2562763523.html

 :evilsmile


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

:lol::lol:


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW....:lol::lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That's hilarious! Good luck Ed.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

The wife says its a done deal if they kick in 3 or more pounds of cooked beaver loins too. I foresee an auction block forming here. 
Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll remember not to leave anything near Ed's camp next year :lol::lol::lol: Hilarious!!

Any calls yet, Ed??


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats funny Ed, Now i have to clean up the coffee i sprayed all over.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Previously owned by a "fair weather trapper" :lol:

Good stuff :lol::lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*you guys are evil evil men!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant:*


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i just showed Chris how you guys treat me.:smile-mad.. she did chuckle... well.. i hope someone buys it!!!! got to admit i liked the fat-man chair. very comfy. :lol: wish i would have had a chance to sit it it, someone took it over and I never had the chance.. :corkysm55 i hope you washed the pot out too, now that you used it for old rotted beaver meat.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

is this the guys selling this item??? not sure i would buy anything from him..... LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys make me laugh..


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

In fremont to boot. Would have been even funnier if it was in hespo


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> i just showed Chris how you guys treat me.:smile-mad.. she did chuckle... well.. i hope someone buys it!!!! got to admit i liked the fat-man chair. very comfy. :lol: wish i would have had a chance to sit it it, someone took it over and I never had the chance.. :corkysm55 i hope you washed the pot out too, now that you used it for old rotted beaver meat.


Watch, now he'll probably get me banned from CraigsList for this ... just like he got me banned from eBay 3 or 4 years ago.:rant::rant:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

if i send them this picture.... im sure they will ban ya.. :yikes: :evilsmile

if i can eliminate the competition i will be ahead in the game.... LMAO!!!!!

you will now be out of Ebay AND Craig's list..... wanna keep messin with the bull????


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

That right there is funny! I don't care who you are!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i sent a reply to the ad... but for some reason there was no return email on it..... LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so me being a great guy, thought i should report it to the proper authorities. :gaga: :lol: :yikes:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

sold!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

LMAO!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

